# How to move ad to bargain rentals



## zzcn69 (Feb 19, 2018)

I posted 2 TS in New Orleans for rent. They are now eligible to move to last chance bargain rentals. How do I do that? Cancel? Repost? Thanks, Zee Nobles


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 19, 2018)

It's a separate system, you need to repost in the correct section of the forum.

I would leave the old ad, since you nevery know


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 19, 2018)

yes if your ads comply with the rules, you can simply post them here in the LMR section

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?forums/timeshare-rentals-offered.45/


----------

